# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  gmx-mediacanter mounten

## drunkenPenguin

*1. Einrichten von davfs2*

Ich gehe hier vom Standard-Debiankernel aus. Ich habe nicht weiter
nachgeforscht, welche Unterstuetzung man in den Kernel einkompilieren muss
oder welche Module geladen werden muessen.


Zuerst wird das Paket "davfs2" mittels apt-get o.ae. installiert.
Unter /etc/davfs2 muessen in der Datei 'secrets' die Accountdaten fuer das
GMX-Mediacenter gespeichert werden. Dies geschieht nach folgendem Schema:

  # 1. Account
https://XXXXXXXX@mediacenter.gmx.net/     XXXXXXXX       "Passwort1"
  # 2. Account
https://YYYYYYYY@mediacenter.gmx.net/     YYYYYYYY       "Passwort2"

Die achtstelligen Buchstabenfolgen stehen fuer die jeweilige achtstellige
Kundennummer des Accounts.
Da die Passwoerter im Klartext in der Datei stehen, muessen die Zugriffsrechte
der Datei mit chmod auf 0600 gesetzt werden. Das Mounten wird aber sowieso
fehlschlagen, wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte.



*2. Mountpunkte setzen und User-Mount erlauben*

Zuerst muss im Dateisystem fuer die externen Datenspeicher ein Mountpunkt
angelegt werden. In diesem Beispiel werden '/mnt/extern1' resp. 'extern2'
verwendet.
Die Datei /etc/fstab wird sodann um die zwei Mounpunkte und den Mountparametern
erweitert:

https://XXXXXXXX@mediacenter.gmx.net/   /mnt/extern1   davfs   user,noauto   0   0
https://YYYYYYYY@mediacenter.gmx.net/   /mnt/extern2   davfs   user,noauto   0   0

Als root kann man nun mit 'mount /mnt/extern1' den externen
Webdav-Datenspeicher einbinden.
Damit aber ein normaler User die Mediacenter mounten kann, muessen zusaetzliche
Vorkehrungen getroffen werden.


Auf /usr/lib/mount-davfs-2.6 muss das SUID-Bit als root mit 'chmod 4755'
gesetzt werden. Wer einen 2.4er-Kernel verwendet, nimmt
/usr/lib/mount-davfs-2.4.

Der herkoemmliche Benutzer besitzt keine Schreibrechte auf
/var/run/mount.davfs. Da in diesem Verzeichnis die PID des Mountprozesses
abgelegt wird, sollte man als root die Berechtigungen bspw. mit chmod auf
'0770' setzen und die Gruppe des Verzeichnises mit chgrp auf 'users' (z.B.)
setzen. Hier kann man verfahren wie man moechte, Hauptsache ist nur, dass
der oder die Benutzer das Verzeichnis schreiben duerfen. Allerdings empfiehlt
sich ein chmod 0777 nicht unbedingt.

Als letzten Schritt kopiert man die Datei /etc/davfs2/secrets in das
Homeverzeichnis des entsprechenden Benutzers in den Ordner ~/.davfs2.
Auch hier muss die Datei secrets die Zugriffsrechte 0600 aufweisen.

----------


## pita

so, nachdem ich einen Artikel entdeckt hatte und es selbst ausprobiert habe, wollte ich hier den hinweis geben, wie man das gmx-mediacenter direkt mounten kann. wobei dieser thread keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit erhebt und bei Bedarf ergänzt wird

Hinweis: ich beschreibe das ganz mal anhand von Debian

1. davfs2 besorgen

installiert euch mittels apt das packet * davfs2* . das ist das filesystem, dass euch das mounten ermöglicht

2. ein erster test

zum testen erstellt man den mountpoint * mntpoint*  und gibt als root folgendes ein:



```
mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net mntpoint
```

jetzt solltet ihr nach dem benutzernamen & passwort gefragt werden. hier euren gmx-login angeben

wenn ihr nun auf das verzeichnis lokal zugreifen könnt, geht es weiter nach 

3. eintrag in fstab

in die fstab gehört dann das hier:


```
https://mediacenter.gmx.net mntpoint davfs user,noauto 0 0
```

um nicht jedesmal das passwort aneingeben zu müssen erstellt ihr unter ~ das verzeichnis .davfs und erzeugt hierin die datei * secrets* .

hier wird folgendes eingetragen 


```
https://mediacenter.gmx.net    gmx-usernam gmx-passwort
```

* vorsicht: die daten liegen hier unverschüsselt. eintrag erfolgt auf eigenes risiko!*

jetzt müsstet ihr als normaler user mittels



```
mount mointpoint
```

das media-center mounten können

greetz

----------


## carnil

Hallo

Habe die zwei Thamata zusammengeführt. Bitte nächstes Mal zuerst Suchfunktion benützen.

p.s.: bitte ein bisschen auf Rechtschreibung achten  :Wink: 

Grüsse
S.

----------

